# Maybe this will encourage them to be cleaner.



## Forensic

Though I doubt it.










DUCKIES!










Jack approves, I think.


----------



## Forensic

*bangs head against wall* This should have been in 'Homes'. Whoopsie.


----------



## Matt

hah, i love your Duckies.


----------



## Forensic

Me too. Duckies EVERYWHERE.

I'll maybe put in their other hammies, but hey, they've got duckie hammies, how lucky can the ratties get? :lol:


----------



## kerkam

what a good idea - never thought of putting fleecy on the shelves - oh and the ducks look FAB!!!


----------



## renay

lol 10 bucks says those duckies are gonna smell so bad by the time you clean their cage that you wont love duckies no more!!!!! Before Piggle and Lulu I had Ralph and Dorris, (named after my grandparents... my mom flipped) well Dorris was missexed at the pet store and she had babies she brought them into my dresser one day and omg i needed a whole new wardrobe, between them chewing my clothes and between the smell, i was so mad!


----------



## Forensic

Nah, my four oldest boys are almost completely litter box trained and the twins are about 50%.

Except for the occasional misstep the fabric rarely smells too bad when it comes out on cleaning day.


----------



## renay

...very jealous


----------



## sonoma

LOVE the duckies! Your cage is so coordinated! 8)


----------



## Forensic

Sonoma said:


> LOVE the duckies! Your cage is so coordinated! 8)


Aw, thanks! I bought 2 yards of fleece on sale (was about 5 bucks after tax), cut the two big pieces out and then the shelves and then though, heck, why not hammies too?

So now it allll matches.

Wouldn't want one level to get jealous of the other level, after all.


----------



## Taru

Hey! I saw that today when I was in JoAnns looking at the discount fleece! I got some cool blue fleece, that is like light and dark and aqua tie died, and I got the black and while skulls, so that when one set is in the wash, the other set can be in the cage!

Emy


----------



## Matt

I am going to JoAnns In a Few Days With My mom and sister and I WILL be Looking in the Discount Section for Fleeces.


----------



## Taru

Matt - I think that the sale ends tomorrow, that is one of the reasons I went today! Either that or it ends on Sat. So, you had better get your mom to go SOON! lol

Emy


----------



## Matt

My sister said it ends saturday. We might even go tomorrow.


----------



## Forensic

Taru said:


> Hey! I saw that today when I was in JoAnns looking at the discount fleece! I got some cool blue fleece, that is like light and dark and aqua tie died, and I got the black and while skulls, so that when one set is in the wash, the other set can be in the cage!
> 
> Emy


Hee. I got the black and white skulls too. I'll make those next, maybe.

The sale's through Saturday!


----------



## Matt

Matt said:


> My sister said it ends saturday. We might even go tomorrow.


WAIT! Tomorrow is Saturday! I am so dumb! I need to go tell my mom!
.....I cant believe I forgot.

The Things we do for Rats! lol.


----------



## Forensic

Today's Thursday, dear.


----------



## Matt

Forensic said:


> Today's Thursday, dear.


Yeah i just found that out when I went jumping up and down in front of my mom Screaming.."OMG!, we need to go to the store tomorrow!" she thought i was an idiot


----------



## Forensic

Hey, unless I've got something going on I have no idea what day it is... I have class tomorrow, so today's Thursday. :lol:


----------



## Matt

Yeah, I should know What day it is because I gotta go Baby-sit Tomorrow.
(at 8:00 am)


----------



## Forensic

ICk. Children. How young? I always had to babysit my boss' girls who were eight and ten years younger than me and defiant and hyperactive (respectively).


----------



## Matt

I think he is 4...thats an even worse age group...lol.
oh, i forgot, he is 4 1/2, not 4. lol. (little kids these days)


----------



## Forensic

:lol: I started babysitting the midgets when they were 6 and 4 and babsat them until they were 8 and 10.

Yay.


----------



## Matt

I just started with this one and he is VERY Hyper!


----------



## ratluver25

duckies complete everything


----------



## Forensic

ratluver25 said:


> duckies complete everything


Exactly.


----------



## Madlink316

You don't have to rely on the sales alone! Look in JoAnn's for the bin of rolled up fabric remnants. In my JoAnn's it's right near the cutting table. They often have fleece in there, and though the selection isn't great, the price more than makes up for it. I got one roll of green fleece for something like $2.50 and made eight hammocks out of it! (My boys can be hard on hammocks.)


----------



## Zach

haha wow, that's alot of ducks.


----------



## Cassandra

How do you keep it down? I had to velcro mine down in order for my boy not to pull it up!


----------



## Vixie

Cassandra said:


> How do you keep it down? I had to velcro mine down in order for my boy not to pull it up!


Binder clips.


----------



## Forensic

Vixie said:


> Cassandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you keep it down? I had to velcro mine down in order for my boy not to pull it up!
> 
> 
> 
> Binder clips.
Click to expand...

And velcro. :lol:


----------



## Star

That is so funny.... I went to Joann's today and looked at those duckies(I've had the fabric before) but decided against them because it blue, and I have girls lol. I did get pink skulls And something from the remnet bin. 
Wow, great "ratants" think alike!


----------



## Forensic

*cough* Next in the rotation for my boys are the pink flowery baby blankets from Walmart.  :lol:


----------



## Hippy

Hows the litter boxes at the end of the stairs doing? Do they use it or is it helping the clean'ness?


----------



## simbakitten

love the ducks!!!!


----------



## rat_ratscal

oh i thought my boring old navy blue double decker fleece hammock was cool, who wants a solid colour when you can have ducks?!?!? sheeshers


----------



## Forensic

The ducks were awesome. But I have decided the ghosts were better.


----------



## rat_ratscal

good halloween theme, on ester you can make it ducks christmas can be elves, valentines hearts


----------



## Forensic

I plan on thoroughly boycotting Christmas. :lol: Unless it's nightmare before Christmas...


----------



## simbakitten

im rather curious as to why you have those bozes of bedding at the end of the ladders


----------



## lostbutnotforgot

Forensic said:


> Unless it's nightmare before Christmas...


I was totally thinking the same thing today! I don't know why they don't have that!


----------



## Forensic

simbakitten said:


> im rather curious as to why you have those bozes of bedding at the end of the ladders


Litter boxes. 

That's where they go, that's where the boxes go.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3

Ha ha i like the Duckies.


----------

